# To Mesh or Not to Mesh



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

I've received two aquarium with wire top extensions today.
The bars are 1/2 inch apart.
Will I have to line the cage with my 1/4 inch mesh?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oops. I voted yes "inside" but I'd change that to outside.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

to be able to vote accurately on this.

Is the current extension wired on the inside or outside and is there a gap as in a wood framework to which the wire is attached.

If there is a wooden framework this should be on the outside as mice will gnaw through wood and all mesh should then be on the inside.


----------



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Base is being wired on inside for security regardless. Base is two of twelve inches of extension.
Question is reference to wire bar style part only.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

again it depends how the mesh is connected as per initial reply if by wood it would need to be on the inside to prevent gnawing. If the 1/2 inch mesh is welded or clipped together using j clips then it would not matter either inside or out but would need to be 1/4 mesh to prevent escapes.

Rule of thumb if a pen can fit between the mesh so can a mouse.


----------



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Base/connection is being covered separately.
Merely curious if there's any difference in mouse safety when meshing inside or outside.

Potential fears including mice crawling through 1/2" bars and getting trapped between bars and mesh, and twisted feet from climbing 1/4" mesh when inside.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

1/2 inch mesh mice potentially can get through, as for inside or outside is a matter of personal preference, however extra risk may also be incurred if meshing outside the already 1/2 inch mesh as mice could get legs trapped between the 2 layers.

I personally would always put the finer mesh on the inside ensuring that no sharp edges of wire is exposed, this prevents the legs of the mice getting trapped between the layers and potentially end up having broken bones as they try and get themselves free.

1/4 inch mesh does give the mice a better foothold to climb up and twisted feet would be minimal compared to the higher risk of broken legs with placing mesh outside of 1/2 inch mesh.

1/2 inch by 1/4 inch would be the ideal single covering but as yet to find a supplier, the reason I say this size is, it would prevent mice escaping plus for those feeding lab blocks in a rack system still allows the mice to reach the blocks easily.


----------

